# U.S. and Czech Soldiers in Afghanistan



## longknife (Feb 9, 2015)

Just to remind us that there are still other countries who believe this poor nation needs a chance to survive with some form of democratic government. From http://www.blackfive.net/.a/6a00d8341bfadb53ef01b8d0d18d8b970c-800wi


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2015)

Be safe and come home to us comrades..I love ya....


----------



## Donald Polish (Feb 19, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Be safe and come home to us comrades..I love ya....


You love them so follow them. What the hell did they forgot in Afghanistan? What do you find heroic about American campaign in the DRA? Do you really believe Afghans need western  democracy to survive? What a stupidity!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 19, 2015)

There is no reason for us to be in Afghanistan any longer.  Our mission was to kill bin Laden.  We did.  It's time to leave.


----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Be safe and come home to us comrades..I love ya....
> ...



First off, I think our strategy in the Middle East IN GENERAL stinks. We've thrown any advances down the drain.

You are right that Democracy will never work in the Middle East. All of them are tribal in nature and have no idea what democracy is. In other words - democracy will never work there.

As for individual men and women serving in combat zones - you hate the war so much that you wish them harm?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 20, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Be safe and come home to us comrades..I love ya....
> ...


When you have served you will know...


----------

